# What is this?



## hpilot2004

??????


----------



## SkizeR

those are question marks..


----------



## thomasluke

And this is the music forum.


----------



## chithead




----------



## smgreen20

And the point of this "music thread" is??? Just a general Music spot about groups, styles of music???


----------



## thomasluke

I like the Eagles, Led, Three Doors Down, and alot of other stuff.


----------



## thomasluke

chithead said:


>


and this guy's the ****! I'm throwing a stack of papers at someone tomorrow.


----------



## squeak9798

I own 2 Justin Bieber CD's.

Don't ask.


----------



## thomasluke

squeak9798 said:


> I own 2 Justin Beaver CD's.
> 
> Don't ask.


I like my beaver shaved. Fixed it for ya too.


----------



## hpilot2004

squeak9798 said:


> I own 2 Justin Bieber CD's.
> 
> Don't ask.


For the kiddos....right? :laugh:


----------



## Woosey

chithead said:


>


Haha HotRod is tha bomb!!! 

Ping.. Maaahhh... bing... beehhhh...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Jo9xAu9E78


----------



## squeak9798

hpilot2004 said:


> For the kiddos....right? :laugh:


Uhh....yeah, yeah that's it! :uhoh2:


----------



## Mile Zero

weeeeeeell, I like metal

Some bands that I find great are:

36 Crazyfists
12 Foot Ninja
Periphery
Godsmack
In Flames
many many more

Support the bands you like!


----------



## SREMotorsports100

after having 12,394 songs on iTunes. I can't really say my favorite band, but I do lean towards alternative rock, classic rock and that occasional hip hop!


----------



## shayne32*

Anybody into dubstep?


----------



## SREMotorsports100

shayne32* said:


> Anybody into dubstep?


I like it, little bit of skrillex and tiesto (more of techno) but it all sounds good lol. I have many other random bands/songs but these are off the top of my head.


----------



## DAT

RATM, NIN, Kings of Leon, Some dubstep, Amos Lee.. and so many others


----------



## kelrog

I found I like Bassnectar over any other dubstep I've heard. Lorin does it right.


----------



## Inocense

Yeah.. Been really in to dub lately.. Bassnectar does a [email protected] job.. I am also really diggin some Alex Clare..


----------



## shayne32*

Inocense said:


> Yeah.. Been really in to dub lately.. Bassnectar does a [email protected] job.. I am also really diggin some Alex Clare..


yea man bassnectar is killer, should check out diplo, zeds dead, kill the noise, terravita, subvert, datsik, excision, downlink
some of my favorites


----------



## oilman

I needed some new ideas for music, it's been a while since I ventured out to find a new band. Thanks!


----------



## JSM-FA5

Say what you want but personally I think the best song to test your sound system is meteor shower by Owl City. It has a great mixture of highs, mids and lows


----------



## Inocense

Shayne.. They are all tight.. Checked them out.. But not my taste.. I need vocals to pull it all together and hold my attention.. Otherwise too repetitive for me..


----------



## kelrog

shayne32* said:


> yea man bassnectar is killer, should check out diplo, zeds dead, kill the noise, terravita, subvert, datsik, excision, downlink
> some of my favorites


datsik's song with with jonathan davis and infected mushroom was pretty decent.

Evilution


----------



## kelrog

The new Deftones album (Koi No Yokan) is pretty decent too.


----------



## Woosey

kelrog said:


> I found I like Bassnectar over any other dubstep I've heard. Lorin does it right.


This is The Sound of Dubstep #1 - YouTube

fail in love from 14.50 is also pretty schweet..


----------



## Woosey

kelrog said:


> The new Deftones album (Koi No Yokan) is pretty decent too.


+1

Diamond eyes too....


----------



## shayne32*

Inocense said:


> Shayne.. They are all tight.. Checked them out.. But not my taste.. I need vocals to pull it all together and hold my attention.. Otherwise too repetitive for me..


yea I hear ya inocense, ive had my head so wraped up in that more "heavy" dubstep lately im not even sure where to direct you from this point. I could c how people would find it repetitive, but i think its the contrasting highs and lows in the beats through the melody that keep me coming back. and cant hate that wobble bass.


----------

